# Eagle Pack Holistic



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've always done real well with the EP Holistic line. Cody has been on the duck (usually) or chicken ( sometimes) and he's done super... he's our springer with autoimmune problems. However, Eagle Pack was recently sold to a larger company that also owns Wellness so is not a family held business anymore. Hope this doesn't affect quality. I know the Great Dane Lady no longer recommends it, but I'm hoping this is a business decision ( as I know she was involved in the feed trials and business wise with the family run business) and not a quality issue.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I had my boys on EP Holistic for a while and they both did real well on it. 
We switched because Gunner was having so many problems (which turned out to be completely unrelated to his food.) After we got that figured out, we decided to go grain-free so we went with Core instead, but we had no problems with EP.

I'd been leery for a while after finding out that the vitamins in EP were being imported, but have since learned that virtually ALL pet (and human) food manufacturers do this. Just something we have to live with, unfortunately.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We use Eagle Pack Hollistic in the winters, and they do really well on it. I like that it's okay to add a handful of fresh chicken, a plop of canned food or Honest Kitchen etc. 

I am sad they sold the company. Did they sell it to Wellness? 

In the spring summer and fall, the dogs here eat Innova mainly bc the Eaglepack doesnt keep weight on two of the three without giving them significantly more kibble-volume when they're getting lots of outdoor time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jill, this is from the great dane lady's site (www.greatdanelady.com) 



> Eagle Pack was acquired by Berwind Industries in 2007. Wellness was acquired by Berwind in 2008 and the two companies were merge into a single entity called WellPet LLC. Regrettably, due to changes in management, style of management, removal of key personnel, stopping overseas distribution of Eagle, and deep philosophical differences, I can no longer endorse nor feed the Eagle Pet Food product line. After careful consideration I will be using and endorsing the Precise and Precise Pet product line and recommending these to my puppy buyers.


 
I really hope I don't see a degradation of the products as it seems to always be my "go to " food. Although I see it's been several years ago that it was sold and only within the last few months that this was put on her site. I looked at the Precise food and am not at all impressed...... it also included the artificial vit K (menadione) that has been linked to health problems and been pulled from SO many foods.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester has been on EPH for a while now...first the chicken and now the duck formula. He is doing well on it. He did get a slight ear infection about a month ago but I have myself convinced that it was a reaction to seasonal allergens, not food, since the same thing happened last year around the same time.

The dog food companies are always making changes it seems...it is hard to keep track of and mind boggeling to research. I have been thinking of giving TOTW a try and may do that after Jester finishes this bag of EPH.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I have found that the dogs were just so-so on EP. I switched to Acana after they changed their formula (last year). Its a good food with a good breeders program.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Shellie is on Eagle Pack Natural and is having itchy/ear problems. So we are weaning her off of it.


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2009)

From John at Eagle Pack. To answer your questions, we were purchased by a family owned investment company 2 years ago. Ingredients and formulas have remained the same and will continue in the forseable future as is. The Great Dane Ladys decision to move on was purely for business reasons. The food is the same now as what she was recommending. Feel free to contact me and glad most of you are doing well on our formulas.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

John M said:


> From John at Eagle Pack. To answer your questions, we were purchased by a family owned investment company 2 years ago. Ingredients and formulas have remained the same and will continue in the forseable future as is. The Great Dane Ladys decision to move on was purely for business reasons. The food is the same now as what she was recommending. Feel free to contact me and glad most of you are doing well on our formulas.


Thanks John. I really appreciate you taking the time to ease our minds. As I stated above, my quartet has done really well on the EP duck..........our autoimmune springer who has survived AIHA does the very best on it.


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2009)

*allergies, Ears*

I should have been a little more helpful. First, how is it going with the ear issue. Second, if allergies are an issue go to our Holistic Select Fish, Lamb or Duck formulas, Wellness Simple or other brands that have limited, simple, single source and less traditional proteins. Feel free to contact us.

John


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

I fed Eagle Pack for years and had great luck with it. I switched to Chicken
Holistic when it first came out and continue to be pleased with this food.
My boy Stoney is with a field trainer and is now on a higher protein food since
he lost too much weight on Eagle Holistic. (He will go back on it when he 
comes home.)
I am happy that John has informed us that the formula hasn't changed and
wont.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Not long ago I've posted a review of Eagle Pack food in our product section:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php/item/6_Eagle%20Pack%20Natural%20Formula

Our dogs love it and while a bit expensive, we love Eagle Pack's approach to selecting ingredients and quality of their food products.


----------

